# Dreams



## DiamondsandRust (Jan 21, 2014)

well, i been having dreams of my stbxw, sucks cause they usually about her living me for someone else. during wake time i'm already feeling better about the divorce, but dreams are so painful. when i wake up it takes me a while to snap back to reality. 

it sucks, cause I fell in love with this girl before i met my stbxw, and even though it was a bad break up with her, when i still dream of her the dreams are good and i feel good when i wake up. 

i hope one day my dreams about my stbxw are gonna be good and when i wake up i will feel good too.


----------



## DiamondsandRust (Jan 21, 2014)

i guess so. it's weird cause the other girl before my stbxw, it was over 8 years ago. for some reason, the number 638 always pops in different places. but most of it, for some reason i always seem to look at the clock at 638. the 638 are the first numbers from her phone. lol
oddly enough the other day i got a toy car and the sticker number on it is 638. 

i dream of her sometimes and it's always either i talk to her or i see her from a bit far away and when i'm getting close i wake up. 

i guess, i never really wanted to forget about her. but even though the dreams are not good, i wake up feeling good that i got to see her. 

but with my stbxw it has always been the same for a while now, the dreams didnt just start now after the separation. The dreams have been going on for years now. always her leaving. 

oddly enough when i was younger, i saw myself driving a white car. then losing control and crashing very bad. car got destroyed but somehow i was fine. few years later, i was driving a white car and got in a head collision and my car was destroyed but i walked out of with no injuries.


----------

